# Why is my Avi not showing up?



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

As per title really.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

settings, edit avi, pick avi, SAVE CHANGES


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

haha. I uploaded profile pic not avi.

What a dick.

Sorry.


----------

